# Ancanar?



## Lúthien Séregon (Dec 7, 2003)

Apparently there’s another film about Middle-Earth coming out, and it’s not the Hobbit.

www.ancanar.com

http://www.lordotrings.com/movies/ancanar.asp

http://www.thelonelymountainforge.com/ancanar.htm

It’s a film about a man who is the heir to the Rammoth Valley, or something like that. It’s a story written by one of the directors, not by Tolkien, but it’s set in Middle-Earth, and was inspired by The Silmarillion. Has there been much news about this beforehand? Wouldn’t they have had to have to gotten permission from Christopher Tolkien to write a totally different story that uses Tolkien’s ME?

It’s not directed by Peter Jackson, but by Sam Balcomb and Raiya Corsiglia. Thôl and I think this is probably a small, low-budget film project, because it looks more like a fan-fiction made into film than anything else.

Is this creation of films that have nothing to do with Tolkien’s work, yet are based within his imaginative land, a good thing? It could give people the wrong idea about what Tolkien wrote, and it is kind of plagiarism. But on the other hand, it is expanding Tolkien’s mythology. I personally REALLY don’t think it’s a good idea at all, even though I should probably reserve my judgement until I see the film, if I ever do.


----------



## Freawine (Dec 7, 2003)

I find it a good thing that they are honest enough to say that it's not an adaptation of Tolkien's work, but only something partly based on it. At least they're straight foward about it and don't go around statting that they're doing the real thing, actually filming Tolkien!

This is the sort of thing I can see purely as a movie with no demands that it should be as close to a book as possible, unlike Peter Jackson who claimed to be filming *the* _Lord of the Rings_ and not something of his own creation out of his dark mind. And quite honestly, I don't see how a production that from the start is honest about where it comes from and how it works can give people the wrong idea about what Tolkien wrote: they don't seem to be saying that they're making a definite version of whatever and I don't see any claims of being true to the Professor's work and how it is faithful to his books.

Of course, my opinion may change in the course of events, just as it did regarding PJ's idiotic work.


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Freawine _
> *I find it a good thing that they are honest enough to say that it's not an adaptation of Tolkien's work, but only something partly based on it. At least they're staright foward about it and don't go around statting that they're doing the real thing, actually filming Tolkien! *



Yeah, whereas PJ just lied to us!   *angelic smile*


----------



## Talierin (Dec 8, 2003)

I've been looking forward to Ancanar for like a year and a half... it is a low budget independant film, and the costumes don't look as "pretty", but hey, anything has got to be better than PJ's version...


----------



## MrFrodo (Dec 8, 2003)

I admit it looks dogey....but lets hope the plot and acting are good.

I think its a good idea to get insipartion from Middle Earth.....it Tolkien its the creator of such a great story + world.....i think it would be great for others to ....add..to a wolrd full of depth


----------



## Finglas (Dec 10, 2003)

i think that it could be good. as long as they don't use soap-opera actors (like haden christiansen in star wars). If they do that, it'll definitely go under. it is a good thing though that they state that it's not an adaptation of lord of the rings.


----------



## Elentári (Dec 10, 2003)

I think that it might be ok. 

A little iffy, but I would still go and see it just because of what it is.

I hope that the actors are good. From what I saw though, they looked a little strange...Could be the costumes though.


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 18, 2003)

What's the general plot? I like to know general plots. . .


----------



## Lord of Ry'leh (Dec 20, 2003)

Should be an interesting movie. Looks a little 'generic' to me though.


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Dec 21, 2003)

There isn't really much revealed about the plot... Ancanar, who as son of the King, is the heir to the Rammoth Valley, but first needs to travel to an Elven city to find redemption for himself and his family, though what for I have no idea whatsoever  . Sounds really quite...strange...


----------

